# Anyone near the Columbus are up for a puppy party?



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Get him in a puppy class! He’ll love it! If you mean Columbus, Ohio, I know they have a golden club. There are tons of great training places there I’ve heard. I actually drive 2 hours to go to a field trainer in Mt Vernon. My pup is a little too big to play with him.


----------



## TennillA (Jun 4, 2017)

He signed up puppy class and starts in two weeks. I just thought he would like a one on one play date.


----------

